# six inch vs four inch DC hose



## davehafelein (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been reading Bill Prentz's web site about DC.

He is very emphatic that 1000 cfm is necessary to collect the fine dust which can be a health hazard. And to achieve 1000 cfm, a 4 inch hose will not work. My primary concern is a table saw. Has anyone outfitted a table saw with a six inch outlet? How did it work out? thanks


----------



## 4thStreet (Mar 2, 2013)

....


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I also have a 6" connection to the bottom of my Unisaw. That's hooked to a Oneida SDG, and the cabinet stays very clean. There is a 4" take off to the overblade guard as well, until I added that I still had a lot of sawdust kicking out of it.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

dhafelein said:


> I've been reading Bill Prentz's web site about DC.
> 
> He is very emphatic that 1000 cfm is necessary to collect the fine dust which can be a health hazard. And to achieve 1000 cfm, a 4 inch hose will not work. My primary concern is a table saw. Has anyone outfitted a table saw with a six inch outlet? How did it work out? thanks


First off Welcome to the forum. 

Your question lacks important facts to get good answers. Type/size of DC system? 6" connections on a 1.5 hp DC would be useless.

How long of a run and what type of duct work? Smooth pipe and short runs or better.



Fred Hargis said:


> I also have a 6" connection to the bottom of my Unisaw. That's hooked to a Oneida SDG, and the cabinet stays very clean. There is a 4" take off to the overblade guard as well, until I added that I still had a lot of sawdust kicking out of it.


What Hp system do you have? If your running a 6" and 4" Duct at a time the main duct would have to be 7" or larger. If not your losing efficiency.


----------



## davehafelein (Feb 17, 2013)

To rrbrown, thanks for your comment. At this time I do not have the hardware. I have been looking at table saws and have decided on a Ridgid R 4512 due to the limited size and quantity of the projects I intend to make. Haven't decided on a dust collector yet. Been looking at a 1.5 hp Jet or Delta with a Wynn nano filter cartridge. Discharge to outside is not feasible for me. The Jet has a Six inch port. Don't know about the Delta. Am also wondering if anyone has hooked up two four inch hoses to a single table saw, in order to increase the cfm.


----------

